# Shell question



## AwakeNJ (Apr 29, 2007)

Well I guess I am back for more on my education upon shotguns. I am learning the difference between buck shot. Qustion,...as stupid as this may seem to most of you but do people hunt with 4 buck ? Reason is when I bought my new shotgun the dealer threw in a few boxes. Is there a paticular brand that is a "cleaner round" for deer hunting ? Again thanks again for ALL your help guys,...the more time I spend here reading the better I am starting to feel about actualy getting into shotgun shooting.


----------



## TexIndian (May 8, 2007)

#4 buckshot is what you would usually use for something like pheasant or sandhill crane hunting. The pellets are a tad bigger than a standard BB. It's also highly-touted as a home defense round since it won't penetrate all the way into the next state like a slug will. Since it has a bunch more pellets, it puts out a more dense pattern than 00 Buck. At the PD shooting range, I've seen OO Buck leave huge holes in the 'pattern' - easily enough to cause a complete miss on a bad guy.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Always a pleasure to welcome a new guest to the forums! Pardon me John, but I don't think I've ever heard of anyone using 4 buck for pheasants, or cranes for that matter. We shoot a lot of each up here, and most savvy shooters use standard 4's, 5's (or even 6's in the early season) for roosters, and deuces or BB's for cranes (steel of course, since cranes are a migratory game bird). 4 buck can be a good self defense load, and works pretty well for coyote's and other varmints called in close. Where it is legal, some use it effectively for taking deer at close range. A reasonable upland or legal waterfowl load it isn't. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## TexIndian (May 8, 2007)

Thanks Burly. I've shot a ton of shotshells, but I admit it was mostly for dove, quail, or clay targets where 7 1/2 shot is usually too big. A few pheasant or crane hunts with maybe #6 or #4, but not many. Being from the desert, I don't even know what waterfowl is. :lol:

So I may be totally ignorant here about the buckshot. Let me expose my ignorance by asking: Is #4 buckshot the same thing as #4 shot? I was assuming it was when I made my first post above.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Not the same. 4's are birdshot... #4 buck is much bigger. We used to use it for geese when it was legal. Yotes would also be a good use.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

#4 birdshot is 0.13" dia. (nominal). #4 Buckshot is 0.24" dia. (nominal).
Pete


----------



## TexIndian (May 8, 2007)

Thanks, guys. Ya' learn someting every day.


----------

